# HR24 wall mount. How are you doing it?



## mugz (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw one post from a fella who wanted to use velcro? I am aware of keeping some space between wall and bottom of receiver and directing fan output to top or side. My question is has anyone mounted this to a wall in a secure fashion? What technique did you use? H24 is easy because of the extended "keyholes" Removing the case on the HR 24 to bolt it to the wall is not an option for me. Any other ideas?


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

I think this would be a perfect use for MRV, if you are connected. Why not just use an H24 on the wall as a client? You would be able to access and initiate programming from any other HR that you would have connected to the system. I realized this would be a $99 dollar solution, but the difference in size and convenience and looks (I saw a photo of an H24 mounted behind a wall hung tv) just might be worth it.
(I am assuming you are going to be wall-mounting in conjuntion with a wall mounted tv.)


----------



## mugz (Aug 16, 2010)

You are correct. It will be behind a wall hung LCD. I am presently using an H24 mounted on the wall in MRV. It looks great. Problem is the wife wants to pause live TV when watching from the H24 location, so now she wants an HR24 to replace the H24.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

mugz said:


> You are correct. It will be behind a wall hung LCD. I am presently using an H24 mounted on the wall in MRV. It looks great. Problem is the wife wants to pause live TV when watching from the H24 location, so now she wants an HR24 to replace the H24.


A suggestion regarding trickplay: When your wife wants to pause/replay/ff, just hit the record button. She will then have control over the program she is watching. When done, she can then just delete the program from whichever dvr she had accessed.
I guess it depends on which is more important, form or function.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

a simple set of four u brackets would work fine. As long as there is enough space it will be fine. 

I would just browse lowes or home depot in the small parts sections. You'll find something you can mount it with. Guaranteed! Be creative!


----------



## mugz (Aug 16, 2010)

I forked over $99 and replaced the H24 with a second HR24. Home Depot had the mounting resolution. Two, 3" angle brackets mounted against the wall and 2 more smaller brackets bolted to the 3" brackets to form a pocket and hold the weight. Then stuck 3/4" foam weather stripping around inside of pocket to make it nice and comfy and not scratch the receiver. I finished by sticking a couple of Velcro (kudos to the Velcro guy) tabs at the receiver top just to ensure against any tipping. Works great, looks great, runs cool and is not visible behind the TV. Perfect.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

mugz said:


> Works great, looks great, runs cool and is not visible behind the TV. Perfect.


Sounds nice, can you post a photo (or 2)?


----------



## mugz (Aug 16, 2010)

Unfortunately I am among the few who possess neither a camera or cell phone. Send a pm if you want more detail and I will help.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

Here's one I mounted in a closet with brackets from Home Depot.


----------

